# SIX LICKS (Intnl) - Juice Reviews



## Timwis (23/2/18)

Hi Ecigssa members, In this review i give information and my views on the Six Licks range of e-liquids. The Six Licks range of e-liquids were supplied for the purpose of this review by Adam from Six Licks.





https://sixlicks.com/shop/

The Six Licks range comes in 120ml capacity chubby Gorilla bottles. You get 100ml of e-liquid to be diluted down with 20ml of base. This could be 2 nicotine shots, 1 nicotine shot plus 10ml of PG/VG or 20ml of PG/VG, giving a total of 120ml of e-liquid. The VG/PG ratio is 70/30.

The range consists of the folowing flavours:

Love Bite
Bluemonia
Melon On My Mind
Liquid Gold
Bite The Bullet

First A Message From Six Licks





OUR MISSION
We set out to create something clean, something simple and something for all.
Our flavours are a result of months of sourcing ingredients from across the globe. We wanted something truly special and we were determined to settle for nothing other than the best.



Getting E-Liquid Ready For Testing

To each flavour of e-liquid i added 4ml of PG based 72mg nicotine, 2ml of PG and 14 ml of VG. This gave me 2.4mg strength and kept the 70VG/30PG ratio.


Testing Equipment

I tested all 5 e-liquids on 2 sets of equipment. I also used fresh pre-wound coils for each test (i cleaned coils afterwards and will use myself again at some point)

Smok T-Priv with Geekvape Zeus 0.45 (+/- 0.01) fused clapton 30W
Smoant Cylon with Digiflavor Drop 0.23 (+/- 0.02) duel fused claptons 55W



 



I use the same equipment and coils for all e-liquids i test to keep it a fair comparison between different brands of e-liquid.


LOVE BITE - BLOOD ORANGE GRAPEFRUIT




Once bitten, twice shy… or so they say. This blood orange and grapefruit medley will always keep you curious.

Citrus lovers will love this, blood orange on the inhale, then on the exhale a bitter grapefruit comes through. This e-liquid is very refreshing, ideal for a hot summers day.

Score: 9/10


BLUEMONIA - BLUE RASPBERRY ICE




An infectious fusion of raspberries and ripe blueberries frozen and blended into a deadly all day vape… many have searched, however.. none have found the cure for Bluemonia.

Sweet Blue raspberry with a hint of Koolada on the inhale, on the exhale blue raspberry all the way, this e-liquid is very smooth and the use of Koolada just right.

Score: 8.5/10


MELON ON MY MIND - HONEYDEW MELON ICE




Some say this combination of melons is that good its sent people crazy, all we know is that we can’t stop thinking about how perfect it is!

Crafted very similar to Bluemonia this has just a hint of Koolada in the background on the inhale, on the exhale complete dominance from the Honeydew Melon. Nothing artificial about the taste of any of the fruit flavours in this range of liquids and the sweet Honeydew flavour demonstrates this leaving a sweet, fresh melon aftertaste.

Score: 9/10


LIQUID GOLD - BLACKBERRY APPLE RASPBERRY




“Gold” - 'something considered to be precious, beautiful, or of the most superior quality’ Just like this perfect combination of juicy blackberries, pink raspberries and a tingle of apple to finish off this precious liquid. Sought after by all… found by only some.

No idea where Six Licks get their concentrates from but the authentic flavours are wonderful. Here we have a perfect balance of blackberries and raspberries on the inhale, on the exhale fresh apple's rise to the fore from nowhere. An excellent e-liquid.

Score: 9.5/10


BITE THE BULLET - BLACKCURRANT ANISEED ICE




'Accept the inevitable'.. there is no liquid that comes close to this secretly guarded recipe that can only be described as black fruits that have seen the dark side.

Another of the range that has a hint of Koolada on the inhale with the most Authentic blackcurrant taste i have witnessed with an e-liquid. On the exhale still that great blackcurrant flavour with just the right amount of aniseed in the background.

Score 9.5/10


Conclusion




The Six Licks range of e-liquids are of the highest quality with no weak links. What stands out is how authentic the flavours are, nothing artificial tasting and all flavours are very smooth. Liquid Gold and Bite the Bullet were the standout flavours but even Bluemonia which received the lowest score is still a very nice e-liquid. Hopefully they will add a Sixth Lick very soon.

I would like to thank Adam from Six Licks for supplying the Six Licks range of e-liquids for the purpose of this review.

https://sixlicks.com/shop/

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (23/2/18)

Timwis said:


> The Six Licks range comes in 120ml capacity chubby unicorn bottles. You get 100ml of e-liquid to be diluted down with 20ml of base. This could be 2 nicotine shots, 1 nicotine shot plus 10ml of PG/VG or 20ml of PG/VG, giving a total of 120ml of e-liquid. The VG/PG ratio is 70/30.
> 
> T



@Timwis I've never heard of something like before and I'm somewhat confused. All that's missing from the 100ml bottle is 1 or 2 nic shots and 10ml or 20ml PG/VG, which need to be added by the purchaser. Why doesn't the mixologist add it himself?


----------



## Timwis (23/2/18)

Hooked said:


> @Timwis I've never heard of something like before and I'm somewhat confused. All that's missing from the 100ml bottle is 1 or 2 nic shots and 10ml or 20ml PG/VG, which need to be added by the purchaser. Why doesn't the mixologist add it himself?


Hi @Hooked, it's because in Europe which is a large market any e-liquid that contains nicotine can only be 10ml capacity, but if the eliquid has no nicotine they can be any size so there is now a lot of what they call short fills and shake and vape eliquids. They have larger volumes of eliquid but leave space in the bottle for nicotine to be added. If you want the eliquid as 0mg you still need to add the missing liquid with PG or VG or a mixture of both. It's not just e-liquid in Europe, in most countries there is a rise in short fills so they can still make money exporting to Europe.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Adephi (23/2/18)

Timwis said:


> Hi @Hooked, it's because in Europe which is a large market any e-liquid that contains nicotine can only be 10ml capacity, but if the eliquid has no nicotine they can be any size so there is now a lot of what they call short fills and shake and vape eliquids. They have larger volumes of eliquid but leave space in the bottle for nicotine to be added. If you want the eliquid as 0mg you still need to add the missing liquid with PG or VG or a mixture of both. It's not just e-liquid in Europe, in most countries there is a rise in short fills so they can still make money exporting to Europe.



That's really interesting. So basically everybody has to DIY. 

And no going to the shops and find out your nic level is out of stock.


----------



## Timwis (23/2/18)

Adephi said:


> That's really interesting. So basically everybody has to DIY.
> 
> And no going to the shops and find out your nic level is out of stock.


There is 10ml bottles available in various mg. But a lot of people want bigger bottles so that's where these liquids come in. Nicotine shots are available that are 10ml 18mg nic base. So if with one of the Six licks liquids you wanted 6mg you would add 2 shots, if you wanted 3mg 1 shot but then add 10ml of pg or vg which is very cheap. These liquids are made stronger so when 20ml is added they dilute to the flavour the e-liquid is meant to be. I DIY and these short fill liquids are hardly that. all you do is add a bit of liquid the flavour is all there. If someone used these liquids and thought they were doing DIY it would be like someone putting a microwave meal in a microwave for 3 minutes and think they were cooking.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (23/2/18)

Timwis said:


> be like someone putting a microwave meal in a microwave for 3 minutes and think they were cooking.


When I was living on my own that was cooking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Hooked (23/2/18)

Timwis said:


> Hi @Hooked, it's because in Europe which is a large market any e-liquid that contains nicotine can only be 10ml capacity, but if the eliquid has no nicotine they can be any size so there is now a lot of what they call short fills and shake and vape eliquids. They have larger volumes of eliquid but leave space in the bottle for nicotine to be added. If you want the eliquid as 0mg you still need to add the missing liquid with PG or VG or a mixture of both. It's not just e-liquid in Europe, in most countries there is a rise in short fills so they can still make money exporting to Europe.



Very interesting, thanks @Timwis


----------

